# ¿Cuál es el mejor pegamento para pegar los difusores en las tiras led?



## Luis Escasena (May 12, 2017)

He usado algunos pegamentos en difusores de las tiras led en tv LG, pero a veces por el calor del panel se vuelven a despegar con el tiempo. ¿Cuál sería el más recomendable?
Gracias. ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 13, 2017)

Yo uso adhesivo para serigrafía.
Está disponible en dos presentaciones. Suelto para aplicar con brocha, o en spray.
Tiene la característica de secado rápido, con alta adherencia a varios materiales y sus ventajas principales son, que tiene resistencia a altas temperaturas y no se endurece, sino que se mantiene en estado desprendible.
Es algo así como el adhesivo que tienen las estampas, pero más resistente.

Se debe aplicar en ambas partes, tanto en la superficie, como en la tira de LEDs
Se deja secar y posteriormente se coloca.

Ahora que si quieres que la tira nunca se desprenda, puedes usar cianoacrilato, o resina epoxi.


----------



## capitanp (May 13, 2017)

Yo uso Eccole el único pegamento de zapatos que pega de todo menos zapatos


----------



## AZ81 (May 13, 2017)

Si, pero habrá que tener en cuenta los pegamentos que tiene en su país.


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 13, 2017)

El Eccole es cianoacrilato


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2017)

Los cianocrilatos y la temperatura  se llevan bien aunque esta no sea alta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Yo uso Eccole el único pegamento de zapatos que pega de todo menos zapatos
> 
> http://www.eccole.com.ar/img/eccole_home.jpg


Solamente con el eccole logré pegar una chancletas adidas a las que se les soltaba por los costados el coso ese que sujeta el pié por arriba. Ver imagen:




Lo pegué con adhesivo de cotacto, con adhesivo epoxi, con la gotita... con nada duraba mas de un par de días. Las despegué yo, les limpié los restos, le metí el eccole... y ya van como tres meses...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2017)

Mejor éste Dr.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2017)

Hummmmm...puede ser...tambien probé con uno para piletas pelopincho y tampoco duro mucho..


----------



## SKYFALL (May 15, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los cianocrilatos y la temperatura  se llevan bien aunque esta no sea alta.



Eso es cierto, ademas el cianoacrilato no es buen conductor de calor, no se transfiere adecuadamente a la siguiente pieza, aca es conocido como Loctite Super Bonder


----------



## analogico (Jun 20, 2020)

y de los pegamentos "comunes", ¿cual sirve?


----------

